# Fun Sister Session



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 17, 2008)

Haven't been around for awhile because I've been taking the month off!  I always take Jan. off to recoop from the Holiday Season.  I took on way to many clients this past Christmas and will NOT be doing that next year!

Anyway, I made an exception to my no work January because these are some really GREAT clients of mine and they wanted to do something "fun" and "different" (which I always love!)  

Here are some childlike shots of the younger girl and some "tweenie" shots for the middle schooler....



























And one with mom (she cried over this pic and bought it in a 40 by 30 canvas woot!!)






And then something  little different, we took the girls to the laundormat and had a ball.  I had some fun with a little cross process too!
















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ajay (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful as always.  I love your work.  The only thing that I didn't like was the top of the head being cut off in the one with older girl sitting indian style on the pavement.  How creative in the laundromat!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks!

I actually did that on purpose believe it or not. lol.  She said she wanted it to look like a magazine shot, and they are always doing that in magazines.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the laundry mat shots... very original! I might have to steal that idea!

I always love your colors. If you don't mind the Q; to you just pump up the saturation or do you do something different?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonderful colors on the little girl and very tweenie on the older one.  The laundrymat shots are killers, just fantastic and original.

Thanks for working in January and sharing these.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!  Much appreciated I promise.



dpolston said:


> I love the laundry mat shots... very original! I might have to steal that idea!
> 
> I always love your colors. If you don't mind the Q; to you just pump up the saturation or do you do something different?



All I do for my color is a Sat bump and a color curves adjustment. HTH!


----------



## jlykins (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful shots. I love the one with all three in it.


----------



## .Serenity. (Jan 18, 2008)

I love the mom and daughter picture, its something i would blow up for my wall as well. Im sure mom is thrilled with your beautiful work!


----------



## bellacat (Jan 18, 2008)

All of these are absolutly beautiful but I always love your work. The laundry mat photos are great and so original!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 18, 2008)

They're nice images, but to my eyes, the colour boost is just hideous. Real people just don't look like that.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 18, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> They're nice images, but to my eyes, the colour boost is just hideous. Real people just don't look like that.


 
I think the colour on these are great, unless you are referring to the laundromat ones, but they are supposed to look that way.  However, I will agree that with the 'modern' children's portraiture, the colour pops etc...and especially the eye pops are unrealistic. And they way they dress some little kids to look like abercrombie adds has me a bit unsettled...kids grow up tooooooooo fast as it is...but that is a topic for another discussion.


Great shots all around, particularly like the umbrella shots & the indian style sit on the ground, very appropriate for her age.  These are all wonderful captures and post processing...i bet they had fun doing the laudromat shots...just like they were actors in a play.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 18, 2008)

emogirl said:


> i bet they had fun doing the laudromat shots...just like they were actors in a play.



Whats funny is the older girl is in the 6th grade now and she just thought she was "too cool" to do any "kiddie shots" and we had to drag her to the laundromat, but once she was there....oh man... she got SO into it and had SO much fun!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2008)

Excellent work, I especially like the shot with the three of them.


----------



## jols (Jan 18, 2008)

i like them all but the colour in number two is dire.

her face/skin tone does not match the rest of her skin she looks ill.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 18, 2008)

And no post of mine would be complete without some negtive comment by jols.  

Some things never change.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, I love all of these.  I love the colors of their clothes, they style of your photos and the post processing you did.  Excellent work.

What lens did you use for these?  They came out so wonderful.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't remember specifically which ones but I only ever shoot with two lenses...

my 50mm 1.4 and my 85mm 1.4

I swear you cant go wrong with primes!

*I think the last one was with my 20mm 1.4..just to get the width but I hardly ever use it.

HTH


----------



## jols (Jan 18, 2008)

i said i liked them just had a prob with one 

sorry if you dont like my opinion


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 19, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> I don't remember specifically which ones but I only ever shoot with two lenses...
> 
> my 50mm 1.4 and my 85mm 1.4
> 
> ...


 

Thanks. I have a 50mm 1.8 but I am saving for a 85mm 1.8. However, I do hear that the 50mm 1.4 is a close second to the 85mm 1.8. Again, I love your photos and your processing. Just beautiful work!


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome pictures

and I LOVE the format of your website


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 19, 2008)

I love your pictures.. They are so girly and fun. And the laundromat is just classic! Pure creative genius! Way to go!!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 20, 2008)

oldnavy170 said:


> Thanks. I have a 50mm 1.8 but I am saving for a 85mm 1.8. However, I do hear that the 50mm 1.4 is a close second to the 85mm 1.8. Again, I love your photos and your processing. Just beautiful work!




The 50mm 1.8 doesnt hold a candle to the 1.4, it seems they'd be similar but they really really aren't.  As far as the 85 goes, its pretty good but if you are saving your money for one lens, I'd get the 50mm 1.4...if I could only use one lens from here on out, it'd be that one!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jan 20, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> The 50mm 1.8 doesnt hold a candle to the 1.4, it seems they'd be similar but they really really aren't. As far as the 85 goes, its pretty good but if you are saving your money for one lens, I'd get the 50mm 1.4...if I could only use one lens from here on out, it'd be that one!


 

What a beautiful family to have the opportunity to take pics of - nice!  So it's the capability of being able to open up to 1.4 that you really like?  Because I know 1.4 is very fast but I read tha tno matter what the lens - if it's a 1.4 or a 1.8 and you set it to say, 2.8 - then 2.8 is the same on both because 2.8 is just that, 2.8 - no different on a 'faster' lens.  Am I confused?  Or maybe the way I'm saying it, am I confusing you? LOL  I hate typing!


----------



## zendianah (Jan 20, 2008)

I love your work and always have!! My fav. is the laundrymat shots... To cute! 

The color boost IMO is wonderful when taking pics of children!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 20, 2008)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> What a beautiful family to have the opportunity to take pics of - nice!  So it's the capability of being able to open up to 1.4 that you really like?  Because I know 1.4 is very fast but I read tha tno matter what the lens - if it's a 1.4 or a 1.8 and you set it to say, 2.8 - then 2.8 is the same on both because 2.8 is just that, 2.8 - no different on a 'faster' lens.  Am I confused?  Or maybe the way I'm saying it, am I confusing you? LOL  I hate typing!




No you are not confusing me at all.  It is true that VERY VERY rarely do I actually use the 1.4 capability, however, I do use 1.8 and 2.0 pretty frequently.  As for the difference in the 1.8 and the 1.4, it is a matter of construction.  The 1.8 is a plastic body and not quality glass. (hence the reason it is so affordable)  The 1.4 is about three times as expensive but it has a nice sturdy body, great glass, and is just all over a better lens. (IMO)

And thank you for all the kind words from everyone else!


----------



## adolan20 (Jan 20, 2008)

Very cute, I love the colors in all of them.  Laundry mat shot #2 is my favorite as I can just imagine what secret has been told.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jan 20, 2008)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> No you are not confusing me at all. It is true that VERY VERY rarely do I actually use the 1.4 capability, however, I do use 1.8 and 2.0 pretty frequently. As for the difference in the 1.8 and the 1.4, it is a matter of construction. The 1.8 is a plastic body and not quality glass. (hence the reason it is so affordable) The 1.4 is about three times as expensive but it has a nice sturdy body, great glass, and is just all over a better lens. (IMO)
> 
> And thank you for all the kind words from everyone else!


 

Oh okay i just wasnt sure i was understanding the technicalities of that - thanks.  I see what you are saying.   I was thinking about the 85 1.8 - no?  should i save for the 1.4 then?


----------



## emogirl (Jan 20, 2008)

totally agree with all smiles...the 50 1.4 far outweighs the 1.8!  worth every extra penny!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Jan 20, 2008)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Oh okay i just wasnt sure i was understanding the technicalities of that - thanks.  I see what you are saying.   I was thinking about the 85 1.8 - no?  should i save for the 1.4 then?



I think it really depends on what you are shooting.  I shoot mostly portraits, so the 50mm is better than the 85mm.  (with the 85mm, you are shooting from a considerable distance) but if you are shooting a lot of weddings, maybe that would be an advantage to you...

So it is really up to your shooting style.  When I switched from zooms to primes, it was really hard for me to get use to because I was used to adjusting the lens, rather than adjusting me.  However, now I'm used to my primes and it is like second nature to move myself around to find new angles, distances, etc.

I love both lenses though!


----------

